# [Review] AKG K701 vs. Q701 - ist der Q701 der "bessere" K701?



## jamie (28. September 2014)

[Review] AKG K701 vs. Q701 - ist der Q701 der "bessere" K701?​


*Das Review ist noch nicht ganz fertig; Bilder reiche ich die Tage nach. Habe nur gerade keine Kamera zur Verfügung und möchte euch nicht mit den Handy-Bildern quälen.*


Die K701 werden ja oft "blutleer" und "langweilig"geschimpft und ihnen wird fehlender Bass vorgeworfen. Die Q701 sollen einen stärkeren Bass haben. Als Besitzer der K701 wollte ich dieser Behauptung auf den Grund gehen; sind die Q701 wirklich die besseren K701?
Ein Dank geht an mein Giro-Konto für die Bereitstellung der Kopfhörer. 



*Inhalt:*
*
Preis
Verpackung
Lieferumfang
Materialien und Optik
Tragekomfort
Kabel
Technische Daten
Klang
Fazit
*


*Preis:*

Der derzeit günstigste Preis bei Geizhals für die K701 liegt bei 179€ inkl. Versand. 
Geizhals
Idealo

Die Q701 kosten je nach Farbvariante zwischen 224€ und 237€.
Geizhals weiß
Geizhals schwarz
Geizhals grün
Idealo weiß
Idealo schwarz
Idealo grün



*Verpackung:*

Die K701 kommen in einem großen, stabilen Showcase daher, die der Q701 fällt deutlich spatanischer aus; nur dünne Pappe, auf der der Kopf von Quincy Jones (u.a. Produzenz von Thriller) prangt, ist ja schließlich auch die Quincy-Jones-Signature-Serie. Da hätte AKG beim Q701 ruhig etwas mehr klotzen dürfen, aber es zählt ja nicht die Verpackung, sondern der Inhalt.



*Lieferumfang:*

_K701_: Kopfhörer, Ständer
_Q701_: Kopfhörer, zwei abnehmbare kabel (3 und 6m)
Der Ständer der K701 ist ziemlich praktisch, Schade, dass für den Q701 so etwas nicht mitgeliefert wird.



*Materialien und Optik:*

Die K701 sind weiß mit grauem Polster und grauen Bügeln. Das Kopfband ist oben ledern braun und unten grau.
Beim Q701 sind Ohrenpolster, Bügel und Kopfband und die Akzente an den Muscheln schwarz, der Rest ist je nach Version grün, weiß oder schwarz. Ich habe die grüne Version.
Während bei den K701 oben "AKG" in das Kopfband geprägt ist, steht bei den Q701 "Quincy Jones" Auf der Mitte der Muscheln prangt ein großes "Q".

Die Unterschiede bei den Polstern beziehen sich jedoch nicht nur auf die Färbung des Bezugs. Beide haben zwar einen Schaumkern, der der Q701 ist aber fester.
Ansonsten sind die verbauten Materialien exakt gleich. Die Kopfbänder sind aus Leder und das Plastik, das den Rest dominiert, ist recht solide und auch wenn ich kein Freund davon bin, reduziert es doch immerhin das Gewicht. Kopfhörer für unterwegs sind es ohnehin nicht auf Grund ihrer Größe und der Tatsache, dass sie sich nicht falten lassen, sowie der recht niedrigen Empfindlichkeit von 105dB/mW.

Beides sind offen Kopfhörer. 
Die Verbauten Treiber sollen laut verschiedenen Berichten identisch sein, geprüft habe ich dies nicht.



*Tragekomfort:*

Die Polster beider Kopfhörer umschließen vollständig das Ohr und liegen sehr angenehm am Kopf, ohne störend zu drücken. Einen merklichen Unterschied zwischen beiden kann ich nicht ausmachen.

Einen Unterschied gibt es jedoch beim Kopfband. Die Noppen des Q701 scheinen ein Bisschen dünner zu sein und das Füllmaterial fühlt sich etwas anders an. Dadurch drücken sie am Anfang etwas weniger, als die K701, die erst eine Weile eingetragen werden müssen, damit die Noppen weich werden. Nach dieser Zeit ist auch das Noppenkopfband der beiden Kopfhörer kein Problem mehr. Wem es trotzdem Kopfschmerzen bereitet (), der kann es auf verschiedene Weise modifizieren (bei Bedarf bin ich gerne bereit zu helfen).



*Kabel*

Für viele schon ein Totschlagargument: die K701 haben im Gegensatz zum Q701 (und auch K702) kein abnehmbares kabel, sondern ein festmontiertes 3 Meter langes Kabel. 
Mit den Q701 werden zwei Kabel geliefert: ein 3m langes und ein 6m langes, die beide per dreipoliger Buchse angeschlossen werden. Wer also ein Mikrofon zwischen Kopfhörer und Kabel stecken will, muss auch hier ein wenig tricksen. 
Ein weiterer interessanter Punkt in Bezug auf die Stecker ist, dass die Q701 einen 3,5mm Klinkenstecker haben, auf den der mitgelieferte Adapter auf 6,3mm-Klinke aufgeschraubt werden kann. 
Die K701 hingegen, haben standardmäßig einen 6.3mm-Klinkenstecker; steckt man den mitgelieferten Adapter auf 3,5mm-Klinke auf, hat man ein ganz schönen Koloss von Stecker, der nichts für die Hosentasche ist. Das ist aber auch ganz klar nicht das Anwendungsgebiet des Kopfhörers, allein schon wegen seiner offenen Bauweise und der erwähnten geringen Empfinlichkeit.

Das Kabel der K701 ist etwas dicker, die Verwindungssteifheit variiert aber nur marginal.



*Technische Daten:*

Hier nehmen sich beide nichts.



Nennimpedanz	62 Ohm
Übertragungsbereich	10 – 39.800 Hz
Empfindlichkeit	105 dB
Gewicht	293 g
Nennbelastbarkeit	200mW


*Klang*


*Testequipment:*
Beide Kopfhörer wurden an den Kopfhörerausgang meines Steinberg UR22 gehängt, dessen Kopfhörerverstärker für Kopfhörer dieser Preisklasse mehr als ausreichend ist.
Es wurden jeweils die Standardkabel genutzt.
Welche Musik genutzt wurde, findet sich im entsprechenden Abschnitt. 
Als Abspielsoftware habe ich Foobar2000 mit DR-PlugIn genutzt.



*Bewertungsstrategie: *
Neben möglichst vielfältiger Musik, was sowohl den Anspruch und Sound der Musik, als auch die Qualität des Materials betrifft (zwischen unkomprimierten FLACs und komprimierten MP3s mit 128kb/s war alles dabei; auch der DR-Wert variierte stark), habe ich noch einen zweiten Test durchgeführt. Dafür wollte ich keinen Spieletest machen, da ich darin an dieser Stelle keinen Sinn gesehen habe sondern habe GuitarRig 5, eine hervorragende Gitarrenampsimulation, genutzt.



*Musik:*
Zur Bewertung des Klangs habe ich gigabyteweise Material durchgearbeitet. Neben Klassikern, wie "Brothers in Arms" von den Dire Straits oder "The Dark Side of The Moon" von Pink Floyd (beides natürlich als FLAC) habe ich noch tonnenweise andere Musik durchgehört, die ich auch sonst gerne höre (Ayreon, Dream Theater, Buckethead, Avenged Sevenfold, Rammstein, Primus, SOAD, Serj Tankian, Miles Davis usw), aber auch ein paar klassische Arrangements usw.
Generell habe ich dabei festgestellt, dass der Q701 Unsauberkeiten im Mix nicht ganz so unverblümt offenbart und Spitzen durch z.B. Hi-Hats nicht ganz so aufdringlich klingen. Dafür löst er in dicken Arrangements nicht ganz so detailliert auf, wie der K701, der es alles noch etwas besser auseinandernimmt. Gelegentlich bleibt in der Mitte eine Art "Klumpen" zurück.

Das, was wohl die meisten erwarten würden, nämlich der leicht angehobene Bass, fällt nicht immer und überall aber doch häufig auf. Das ist immer sehr vom Mix abhängig. Im Folgenden habe ich ein paar beispiele ausgesucht, die mir besonders aufgefallen sind.
Bei "Metropolis Pt.1: The Miracle and the Sleeper" von Dream Theatre fiel mir der Unterschied im Bass während des Intro besonders auf, da dass Lied ja vom Sound her recht luftig ist. Der Bass tritt hier beim Q701 deutlich hörbarer zu Tage, als beim K701, bleibt aber knapp unterhalb der Schwelle des Störens und fügt so nur etwas mehr Volumen zum Klang hinzu. Auch im weiteren Verlauf des Liedes lässt sich John Myungs Spiel etwas stärker heraushören.
In sämtlichen Material, das ich mir von Avenged Sevenfold zu Gemüte geführt habe (die Alben City of Evil, Nightmare und Hail to the King) ist der Bass perfekt dosiert, bringt gut Druck, ist aber nicht übermächtig.
In "Phase 1: Singularity, The Theory of Everything Part 1" aus Ayreons Rockoper "The Theorie of Everything" ist mir der Bass während des Themas etwas zu sehr im Fokus und wirkt dadurch recht plump und klobig.
Auch in Michael Jacksons legendärem "They don't care about us" sind mir die Kicks einen Tick zu präsent. In Rammsteins "Waidmanns Heil" wird's auch nicht besser. Der Bass ist ein Bisschen zu druckvoll, bringt den Sound aus dem Gleichgewicht.
Der K701 managt den Bass hier eleganter, zurückhaltender.
Alles in allem fällt es mir schwer zu sagen, welche Stärke mir mehr zusagt. Mal vermag es der stärkere Bass des Q701 durchaus zu überzeugen, mal stört er mich doch ziemlich. Was von beidem einem besser gefällt, muss man selber entscheiden und hängt auch von der Musik ab, die man damit hören will und der Qualität des Materials. Ich bin wohl einer von den ewigen Meckerfritzen, die lieber ein Mittelding oder einen Umschalter hätten. 

Welchen von beiden ich jetzt behalte? Ich weiß es noch nicht.



*Guitar Rig 5:*
Um noch einen zweiten Test zu haben, habe ich Guitar Rig 5 angeschmissen. Das Ausgangssignal kommt von einer Schecter Omen 6 FR mit Original-Elektronik. Daraufgespannt sind Optima Gold-Strings (0.010 0.013 0.017 0.026w 0.035 0.046). Wegen des starken Zugs der Saiten wurden die 3 Standard-Federn des Floyd-Rose-Systems gegen zwei vom Typ Göldo Extra Hard ausgetauscht, die je doppelt so viel Zug haben wie eine Standard-Feder. 
Das Signal wurde (für die Kabelfetsichisten: es wurde ein "Sommer Cable Spirit Blue Line Guitar" mit 6 Metern Länge genutzt) über den High-Z-Input des Steinberg UR22 mit Gain-Regler auf 0 Uhr in Guitar Rig 5 eingespeißt. Ich habe das UR22 genutzt, da es meiner Meinung nach, deutlich besser ist, als das Interface im GuitarRig 5-Kontrolboard. 
Getestet wurden ein paar Custom-Presets: fette Metal-Rhythmus-Sounds, singende Lead-Sounds aber auch cleane oder chrunchige Sounds, sowie ein paar FXs.
Beide Kopfhörer machen eine tolle Figur; der Q701 liefert aber auch hier einen Ticken mehr Bass, der den Sound einen Hauch druckvoller und dicker erscheinen lässt. In Power-Chord-Riffs in Dropped-D-Tuning harmonierte das besonders schön und gibt mächtig Power. Für Rhythmus-Arbeit vermögen es also die Q701 mehr zu überzeugen; bei dem Rest Punkten die K701.


*Fazit:*


Die Q701 klingen...

...anders. Anders kann man das nicht sagen. Besser oder schlechter ist alleine ja schon subjektiv aber ich bin mir mit mir selbst noch nicht mal einig. So gering die Unterschiede auch theoretisch sein mögen, praktisch liegen trotz der Ähnlichkeit Welten zwischen den Kopfhörern. Mal klingt der eine besser, mal der andere. Einen finalen Sieger kann ich vom Klang her nicht ausmachen. Beide können in bestimmten Situationen vor dem anderen gänzen, müssen sich mal aber auch den Bürzel versohlen lassen. Beide sind definitiv ihr Geld wert und für welchen man sich entscheidet, sollte man nicht von einem Review abhängig machen, sondern durch anhören.
Wen die Tatsache stört, dass man das Kabel des K701 nicht abnehmen kann, ihn klanglich aber bevorzugt, wird vllt. mit dem K702 für derzeit 209€ glücklich.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (29. September 2014)

Schöner Review!  Den Q701 würde ich auch gerne mal im Vergleich zu meinem Anniversary hören. Was ich mich frage - du schreibst, die Polster sind etwas fester und haben einen Gelkern beim Q701. Es sind aber nicht die Gelpolster des K712/702 Anni oder? Denn die haben ja keine 3D Form und sind normalerweise viel weicher. Zumindest aber scheint der straffere Grundton durch die Pads zu kommen. Kannst ja mal die Polster bei beiden tauschen und gegenhören. Ich könnte mir vorstellen dass dann der K701 im Bass etwas mehr Kraft hat.


----------



## jamie (29. September 2014)

Sollten die Treiber tatsächlich die gleichen sein, dürften wahrscheinlich die Pads für den unterschiedlichen Klang verantwortlich sein.
Habe die K712 und die Anni nicht getestet und kann dir das daher nicht sagen. Müsste mich da mal schlau machen.
Werde die Pads mal tauschen und reinhören.

Edit: Beim Tauschen der Pads ist mir gerade aufgefallen, dass die Q701 doch einen Schaumkern haben, der aber wie gesagt fester ist, als der der K701.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (29. September 2014)

Dacht' ich's doch! Die Q701 Pads scheinen aber dennoch eigenständig zu sein, denn die Ersatzpads sind stets für K701/702/612 aber nicht für die Q-Reihe ausgewiesen. Deswegen denke ich, dass der Klang zum großen Teil wie auch beim K712 durch die Polster bestimmt wird.  So könnte man sich dessen Polster dazukaufen, wenn man noch mehr Power untendrin benötigt, kostet halt nen Hunni extra...

Allerdings kann man im allgemeinen durch diverse Mods bei den AKG's erstaunliche Resultate erzielen, welche für manch einen sogar in den Bereich von Audeze LCD2 oder anderer weit teurer Kaliber kommen.


----------



## jamie (29. September 2014)

Habe jetzt das Probehören abgeschlossen und muss sagen:
Uiuiui, das ist jetzt aber nicht ganz leicht zu sagen. So wie ich das gerade höre hat der K701 mit den Q701-Pads mehr Tiefenbass, das Wummern, das mir beim Q701 in Waidmanns Heil aufgefallen ist, tritt hier jetzt auch auf. Der Q701 mit K701-Polstern hat weniger davon, wummert somit nicht. So weit, so leicht zu hören. Wenn ich aber nicht gerade spinne, so sind beim Q701 mit K701-Polstern die Frequenzen im oberen Bassbereich etwas ausgeprägter. Habe mich also gefragt, ob das nur an den Polstern liegt oder ob es möglicherweise doch noch einen weiteren Unterschied zwischen den Kopfhörern gibt. Also folgendes gemacht: die Polster erst auf einem Kopfhörer gehört, dann schnell umgebaut auf den anderen. Das war jetzt echt nicht ganz einfach, eventuell irre ich mich ja auch aber wenn man auf beide die K-Pads zieht, finde ich, ist beim K701 in The Theory Of Everything der Bass einen Ticken präsenter. Auch in Waidmanns Heil scheinen die Palm Mutes durch den K701 ein Bisschen mehr zu drücken. Der Q701 wirkt ein Bisschen breiter nach unten hin. Ob das jetzt tatsächlich so gedacht ist, beim Q701 der Bass also zurückgenommen wurde, damit die Zunahme durch die Pads (die anscheniend vor allem ganz unten boosten) nicht zu groß wird, oder ob es sich einfach um Serienstreuung handelt, ich weiß es nicht. Bei Metropolis Pt.1 ist es etwas offensichtlicher: der K701 hat mehr.



Dr_Dunkel schrieb:


> Dacht' ich's doch! Die Q701 Pads scheinen aber dennoch eigenständig zu sein, denn die Ersatzpads sind stets für K701/702/612 aber nicht für die Q-Reihe ausgewiesen. Deswegen denke ich, dass der Klang zum großen Teil wie auch beim K712 durch die Polster bestimmt wird.  So könnte man sich dessen Polster dazukaufen, wenn man noch mehr Power untendrin benötigt, kostet halt nen Hunni extra...
> 
> Allerdings kann man im allgemeinen durch diverse Mods bei den AKG's erstaunliche Resultate erzielen, welche für manch einen sogar in den Bereich von Audeze LCD2 oder anderer weit teurer Kaliber kommen.


 Jap, mit den Mods werde ich mich auch noch beschäftigen und ggf. hier mal was dazu posten. 
Sind die Pads denn bei K702, K702 Anniversary, K712 die gleichen? Die sind ja für alle als Ersatzteile ausgewiesen, aber das sind sie auch für die K701 und die haben definitiv andere. 
Btw. ist die Arretier-Vorrichtung auch beim Q701 die gleiche, man kann also auch alle anderen Pads nutzen und sich so seinen eigenen Sound zimmern. 
Und die K702-Pads: sind das die K701er in schwarz oder gibt's auch da leichte Unterschiede?


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (29. September 2014)

Hmmm. Gut möglich, dass man nicht nur durch die Polster das Klangergebnis verändert hat. Schon alleine das große Q auf den äußeren Gittern könnte eine Veränderung im Klang bewirken, bzw. bin mir dabei fast sicher. Wenn man die Gitter mal komplett zuhält, merkt man eine deutliche Änderung.

Soweit ich weiß aufgrund eigener Recherchen und Erfahrungen:
K701 - grau, 3D Form, Schaum
K702 - schwarz, 3D Form, Schaum, fühlte sich gleich an und dürfte aus dem gleichen Material bestehen
Q701 - schwarz, 3D Form, Schaum, ???
K702 Anniversary - schwarz, gleichmäßiger Durchmesser (quasi rundum so Dick wie die dünnste Stelle am K701er Polster), Gel (bzw. eher Memory Foam), weicher - passt sich der Kopfform besser an
K712 - das gleiche, nur ca. 1mm dicker als beim Anni

Ich hatte damals den K701 hier, später dann beim K612 hatte ich mir die Polster für den K702 dazubestellt, weil sie komfortabler sind. Ich meine, dass außer der Farbe kein Unterschied war. Wenn, dann sind es wohl nur Nuancen. Gut möglich, dass es aber auch Fertigungstoleranzen gibt.

Laut dem was man so lesen kann, werden die unterschiedlichen Klangsignaturen der jeweiligen K- und Q-Modelle maßgeblich durch die Polster beeinflusst. Zumindest habe ich auch schon von K702 Anni's gelesen, die quasi wie ein K701 klangen, sobald man dessen Polster aufgezogen hatte. Es gibt aber auch diverse Löcher in der Muschel, welche durch Vergrößerung/ Verkleinerung größere Klangunterschiede bewirken können. Ähnliches mit Filzscheibchen und dgl. mehr. Falls du evtl. deinen KH von jemandem modden lassen willst, der damit schon viel Erfahrung hat und auch über das nötige messtechnische Equipment verfügt, könnte ich was arrangieren.


----------



## jamie (29. September 2014)

Dr_Dunkel schrieb:


> Hmmm. Gut möglich, dass man nicht nur durch die Polster das Klangergebnis verändert hat. Schon alleine das große Q auf den äußeren Gittern könnte eine Veränderung im Klang bewirken, bzw. bin mir dabei fast sicher. Wenn man die Gitter mal komplett zuhält, merkt man eine deutliche Änderung.
> 
> Soweit ich weiß aufgrund eigener Recherchen und Erfahrungen:
> K701 - grau, 3D Form, Schaum
> ...


 

Haha, das ist nett. Aber wenn, dann würde ich das eigentlich schon selber machen wollen, wobei das mit dem Equipment doch verlockend klingt. 
Aber du Schelm, willst ihn doch nur ausprobieren. 
Werde jetzt erstmal sehen, ob ich beim K701 die Höhen ein Bisschen geglättet kriege.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (29. September 2014)

Hehe, klar schick rüber.  Nein ich meinte damit nicht mich selbst... War nur so ein Gedanke. Jedenfalls kann man durch Anpassungen in der Muschel noch viel herausholen bzw. die Klangsignatur deutlich verändern.

Der K701 war mir damals jedenfalls zu brav und kühl. Durch EQ kann man das ganze zwar auch gut anpassen, aber ich empfand diese Folternoppen am Kopfband einfach nur grässlich. Da hatte ich nach einiger Zeit regelrecht Schmerzen durch die Druckstellen, weswegen ich glattgeraspelten Rüben stets den K702 mit glattem Kopfband empfehlen würde.


----------



## jamie (29. September 2014)

Ich komme bei Gelegenheit drauf zurück. 

Die Noppen sind zwar am Anfang schlimm aber ich hab mich dann einfach mal hingesetzt und die eine Viertelstunde durchgeknetet, jetzt sind sie wunderbar. Zur Not kann man auch das Kopfband auf vielfältige Weise modifizieren.

Klanglich stören mich nur die teilweise sehr spitzen Höhen. Mal sehen, was sich da machen lässt.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (29. September 2014)

Bei beiden gleich? Ich habe den K701 auch noch als recht spitz in Erinnerung. K712, K702 Anni und vor allem K612 sind da m.E. ein Stück weit ausgewogener, da wohl einige Frequenzen im unteren Bereich die oberen etwas verdecken bzw. besänftigen. Nach wie vor halte ich den K612 (mit K7xxer Polstern ist er sogar der bequemste) am ausgewogensten und durchhörbarsten, quasi das Allroundtalent für den schmaleren Geldbeutel. Natürlich merkt man hier und da Unterschiede in puncto Auflösung, dafür hat er eben nicht den Höhenpeak wie der K701.


----------



## jamie (29. September 2014)

Nein, wie oben geschrieben, ist der Q701 nicht so spitz, was ihn etwas angenehmer macht. Ansonsten tendiere ich aber momentan trotzdem noch zum K701. Nach unten (also zum 612) will ich aber auch nicht mehr. Lieber nach oben. Bin in ein paar Wochen in München, dann werde mal Probe hören.


----------

